# First round of PGR..me likey



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

So I thought I'd share a little about my first go around with PGR thinking maybe someone else is on the fence about it and I wanted to do my part to push you on over lol. So last Friday I did my first app around 7pm since it was pretty hot last week. The area is just at 15k so 3.75oz of PGR was the going rate. I decided to back off just a hair since I was a little hesitant about this stuff and mixed up 3oz. I also mixed up my first app of FAS at 4oz/3.4oz. Got it all sprayed and crossed my fingers. We got a ton of rain earlier this week and last weekend so I wasnt sure what to expect.

My yard is a mix of sod and common bermuda. Sod being in the front and both sides of the house and the common on the extra lot we have. I knew the common needed more PGR but 3oz was the call I made so I'm going with it. Ive been out checking it every morning expecting to get a little brown and until today I hadnt noticed much. I mowed last Friday a couple hours before I sprayed, and havent mowed all week until today. Usually I mow 2-3 times a week. I could see the common was topping out with seed heads and figured the sod was trucking right along as well.

Well I can tell you that I am now sold on PGR. I was barely taking anything off the sod. Actually could hardly see where I had just mowed. The common was a bit easier to see but still hardly any clippings to speak of. Usually with this much rain the lawn sweeper is a must but not today. I was amazed to say the least. I can see some tip burn but the mowing took most of that off. Honestly I'm not sure what the FAS is doing as I dont see any green up from it. A little bit disappointed in that but oh well. But the PGR...holey moley that stuff rocks. I think with my next app I'll hit it with a jug of 7-0-0 since its been about 5 weeks since I put it down.

I know for most of you this is "yeah man, been using it for years...we know its awesome" but I'm a total believer now. I cant wait to start this in the spring and get a real run out of it. Freaking love this forum and all the knowledge you guys share.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

kstall said:


> So I thought I'd share a little about my first go around with PGR thinking maybe someone else is on the fence about it and I wanted to do my part to push you on over lol. So last Friday I did my first app around 7pm since it was pretty hot last week. The area is just at 15k so 3.75oz of PGR was the going rate. I decided to back off just a hair since I was a little hesitant about this stuff and mixed up 3oz. I also mixed up my first app of FAS at 4oz/3.4oz. Got it all sprayed and crossed my fingers. We got a ton of rain earlier this week and last weekend so I wasnt sure what to expect.
> 
> My yard is a mix of sod and common bermuda. Sod being in the front and both sides of the house and the common on the extra lot we have. I knew the common needed more PGR but 3oz was the call I made so I'm going with it. Ive been out checking it every morning expecting to get a little brown and until today I hadnt noticed much. I mowed last Friday a couple hours before I sprayed, and havent mowed all week until today. Usually I mow 2-3 times a week. I could see the common was topping out with seed heads and figured the sod was trucking right along as well.
> 
> ...


 just ordered my first jug recently so it's good to hear your success story. I was Leary about it but it seems too good to be true. Did it thicken up your common yet?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

:clapping:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's truly a game changer!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I, too, was on the fence. Sprayed on 7/14 and it has made a HUGE difference.

Not to mention, definitely cheaper than divorce! I'm kidding, of course.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm in this club too, it was awesome coming home yesterday and not immediately throwing on the yard clothes.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

@kstall congrats!

I just used pgr for the first time. Didn't mow for two weeks. I was out of town and I have slow growing zoysia. Turned the grass dark green. Love it.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

kstall said:


> So I thought I'd share a little about my first go around with PGR thinking maybe someone else is on the fence about it and I wanted to do my part to push you on over lol. So last Friday I did my first app around 7pm since it was pretty hot last week. The area is just at 15k so 3.75oz of PGR was the going rate. I decided to back off just a hair since I was a little hesitant about this stuff and mixed up 3oz. I also mixed up my first app of FAS at 4oz/3.4oz. Got it all sprayed and crossed my fingers. We got a ton of rain earlier this week and last weekend so I wasnt sure what to expect.
> 
> My yard is a mix of sod and common bermuda. Sod being in the front and both sides of the house and the common on the extra lot we have. I knew the common needed more PGR but 3oz was the call I made so I'm going with it. Ive been out checking it every morning expecting to get a little brown and until today I hadnt noticed much. I mowed last Friday a couple hours before I sprayed, and havent mowed all week until today. Usually I mow 2-3 times a week. I could see the common was topping out with seed heads and figured the sod was trucking right along as well.
> 
> ...


Just did my first ever app of T-Nex on 7/25, so it hasn't had a chance to kick in yet. Sprayed 15K sq ft of common bermuda with some zoysia mixed in. I used .25oz and 1oz of FEature per K. I figured I'd start on the low side and see how that does. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Huff said:


> kstall said:
> 
> 
> > So I thought I'd share a little about my first go around with PGR thinking maybe someone else is on the fence about it and I wanted to do my part to push you on over lol. So last Friday I did my first app around 7pm since it was pretty hot last week. The area is just at 15k so 3.75oz of PGR was the going rate. I decided to back off just a hair since I was a little hesitant about this stuff and mixed up 3oz. I also mixed up my first app of FAS at 4oz/3.4oz. Got it all sprayed and crossed my fingers. We got a ton of rain earlier this week and last weekend so I wasnt sure what to expect.
> ...


Do you just mix the feature in the tank like everything else? Just ordered a bag to try on my next run.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

kstall said:


> Do you just mix the feature in the tank like everything else? Just ordered a bag to try on my next run.


Today was my first time adding Feature to the mix. I just added it to the screen insert and it mixed OK but next time I am going to use a jar to mix the Feature in some water before adding it to the tank. I was also mixing in some Dominion with the T-Nex.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> kstall said:
> 
> 
> > Do you just mix the feature in the tank like everything else? Just ordered a bag to try on my next run.
> ...


I filled sprayer tank half full, added T-Nex and FEature and agitated with one of those long paint mixing gimmicks. Added rest of water and agitated again. It sprayed out well, didn't clog and there was no residue left in the bottom of the sprayer.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Sounds good cant wait to try it. According to Greenkeeper Ill be ready for another go the 7th


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

So greenkeeper is showing 75% as of today. Do i reapply before it gets to 100% or wait?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

kstall said:


> So greenkeeper is showing 75% as of today. Do i reapply before it gets to 100% or wait?


I reapply closer to 225-255 gdd, as your last app is wearing off your new app will start kicking in and keep you under constant suppression.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Im at 192 right now. Its showing next Tues as end of life. So I could hit Monday and be good to go?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

kstall said:


> Im at 192 right now. Its showing next Tues as end of life. So I could hit Monday and be good to go?


 :thumbup: A few days early or late won't hurt. It's pretty forgiving.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

It took me 9 days after the recommended reapplication day to hit 0% suppression. Then it changes to % rebound.

This is a screenshot from 7/30/19


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

JTCJC said:


> It took me 9 days after the recommended reapplication day to hit 0% suppression. Then it changes to % rebound.
> 
> This is a screenshot from 7/30/19


I see this posted everywhere... what app is this and what is it supposed to do?


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

@Necrosis

It's a website (no app available)

greenkeeperapp.com

It keeps track of your GDD which tracks your local weather and let's you know when your PGR has to be reapplied. Additionally you can keep track of all your products and applications.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I love greenkeeperapp.com! I don't necessarily believe the % suppression/rebound but it takes all the brain work out of figuring out GDD. You give it your location with application date/rates and it does the comps for you. Even though I say I don't believe the %, it's been pretty accurate to what I'm seeing when mowing. I also use it to track pesticides and cumulative macros for fertilizers I apply.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

@Greendoc Wondering if T-Nex is safe to apply with MSMA? I have bits of Dallisgrass throughout each section of my yard and wanting to prevent full invasion. I've painted a smaller section with gly with success, though I may have been a tiny bit heavy-handed. Painting the rest would take quite a while. Neither label mentions the other product, but wanting to be safe. PPE is all ready to go. Existing turf is common bermuda.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would not. Reason why is that T-Nex can interfere with recovery from damaging herbicides.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I would not. Reason why is that T-Nex can interfere with recovery from damaging herbicides.


 :thumbup: Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

kstall said:


> So I thought I'd share a little about my first go around with PGR thinking maybe someone else is on the fence about it and I wanted to do my part to push you on over lol. So last Friday I did my first app around 7pm since it was pretty hot last week. The area is just at 15k so 3.75oz of PGR was the going rate. I decided to back off just a hair since I was a little hesitant about this stuff and mixed up 3oz. I also mixed up my first app of FAS at 4oz/3.4oz. Got it all sprayed and crossed my fingers. We got a ton of rain earlier this week and last weekend so I wasnt sure what to expect.
> 
> My yard is a mix of sod and common bermuda. Sod being in the front and both sides of the house and the common on the extra lot we have. I knew the common needed more PGR but 3oz was the call I made so I'm going with it. Ive been out checking it every morning expecting to get a little brown and until today I hadnt noticed much. I mowed last Friday a couple hours before I sprayed, and havent mowed all week until today. Usually I mow 2-3 times a week. I could see the common was topping out with seed heads and figured the sod was trucking right along as well.
> 
> ...


It gets better as you apply more apps. My tiftuf is so dense its like a carpet. The blades grow shorter and closer together. Ive got 7 to 8 blades per inch going now.


----------

